# Dragule



## gweched

Doit-on traduire _dragule_ par "mon cher", "mon ami" (affectueux) ou bien "mon chéri", "mon bien-aimé" (amoureux) ? En français, la différence est grande !


----------



## alinapopi

En roumain, ça dépend de qui le dit, et à qui on le dit... Les deux cas sont possibles (une amoureuse à son bien-aimé, une grande-mère à son petit-fils, etc.).


----------



## gweched

C'est bien ce que je craignais. Je ne sais pas quel choix faire en français !
Merci pour votre réponse en tout cas.


----------



## alinapopi

Mais pour quoi? Si c'est assez simple... Qu'est-ce que vous voulez dire et à qui?


----------



## gweched

Le texte d'origine est en roumain. Je me demandais simplement quelle intimité ce "dragule" implique, mais apparemment, ce n'est pas possible de le savoir.


----------



## alinapopi

C'est difficile de dire le grade d'intimité que ce mot implique, tu en as raison... Simplement je peux te dire que ça se dit entre amoureux, entre mariés, donc l'intimité est assez grande. Quand ça se dit entre autres familiers ou amis, ça veut dire qu'ils ont une relation assez proche et bonne. 
Je ne sais pas si ça te sert un peu plus...


----------



## gweched

C'est très gentil d'essayer, ta réponse me confirme que j'ai raison de me poser la question ! Je vais essayer de contacter l'auteur, je crois, c'est la seule personne qui pourra me répondre.
Bonne journée !


----------



## alinapopi

D'accord. Mais je pense, quand-même, que si tu dois traduire _dragule_ au français, c'est en fonction des personnages de la situation.
Bonne journée à toi aussi!


----------

